# Yamaha Prop trial



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

I have a yami 15 2 smoke. I want to buy a powertech stainless 9p-4blade prop but would like to try one out first. Does anyone live in the orlando area and is willing to let me try it out in a local lake?

Swampy


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Not sure if this is much help to you but I tried a 4 blade 10 pitch on the same motor you have and ended up going back with a 3 blade. The top end difference was far more than the holeshot leaning towards the good for the 3 blade. I also thought that when you go to a 4 blade then you should go up a pitch from the factory 9 pitch 3 blade. I could be wrong but that is the information I was given at the time.. Hope this helps a little. Also, it may be cheaper to purchase an aluminum one of the same blade and pitch to experiment before purchasing the more expensive stainless. I was able to buy two for around $100, kept the one I want for a spare and sell the other for around $40 so I was not out a lot of money and had the prop I needed but just a lot better being stainless....


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

I have a 9p 4 blade and 10p 3 blade for my 4 stroke yami. If it fits you're welcome to try it.
SWA3R9PYM15 4 blade
SWA3R10PYM15 3 blade


----------

